# Heading to the States over Christmas.



## argon (6/11/13)

Heading to the States over Christmas. 3 weeks in total. 2 weeks in Phoenix where family live and a week in LA for Disneyland with the kids. This will be my 3rd trip over there and the 1st where I had any concept of good beer.

Won’t have time or the inclination to visit any pubs/bars/breweries so will be finding a few liquor stores where I can get myself a good selection to sip on in the evenings with the family.

Will be starting the list, obviously with Pliny the Elder and anything from Russian River. Anything by Green Flash, as I’m a massive fan.

Saw a post a while back (bum I think) with a list of beers worthy of trying, can’t find it now. But remember thinking that there were a heap of beers there worth getting into.

So the list goes at this point;
Russian River
- Pliny the Elder
- Actually anything from Russian River, however never had one of their beers
Green Flash
- West Coast IPA
- Trippel
- anything else, big fan of the brewery
Stone
- Arrogant Bastard
- Ruination IPA
Lagunitas
- IPA
- Maxiums IPA
- Imperial Red
Sierra Nevada
- Bigfoot
- Fresh Pale (probably a go to beer at restaurants etc.)
- Fresh IPA
- Any special releases I come across
Rogue
Dogfishead
Bear Republic
New Belgium… had a few Fat Tires (available everywhere)when there last, thought nothing special of it. Maybe different perspective now.


----------



## bum (6/11/13)

Availability is weird over there. Don't go in with a list of stuff you HAVE TO try because you'll come away disappointed. Just try everything you see. Grab stuff from breweries you've never heard of. Way less hit-and-miss of an option than it is here.

Have a great trip.


----------



## argon (6/11/13)

Thanks, good tip. The only one I HAVE to try is Pliny preferably on tap.

The others I'll try to find, but just like here I think I'll see what looks interesting and pick what's at hand.


----------



## bum (6/11/13)

Definitely tap for Pliny if you can swing it. Pretty big difference, IMO. Russian River's sours are amazing too. All their beers are good but Pliny and the sours are just tops.

That's a good list you've got there. Definitely grab anything you see with a Lagunitas label. Hoping (against hope) that I'll get to the brewery when I'm (sorta) in the area in a few weeks.


----------



## mxd (6/11/13)

Firestone Walker 
Karl Struass

Jamils (heretic)


----------



## Not For Horses (6/11/13)

My grandparents lived in Sedona after they retired. I've been there twice. Interesting part of the country. Some of the best jerky I have ever eaten came from a toothless man by the roadside about an hour out of Phoenix on the way to Jerome.


----------



## Kranky (6/11/13)

You sure you can't wrangle a night or two in San Francisco? You'd be able to get most of the stuff on your list from City Beer and there's a couple of great beer bars. Lagunitas, Russian River, Bear Republic and Anderson Valley are all on the same drive heading north of SF to boot. Some good scenery in the area too.

LA is an ugly shithole and probably the worst city in California for craft beer, having said that I saw Firstone Walker on tap at an Angels game there a couple of years ago (in Anaheim, where Disney is).


----------



## bum (6/11/13)

Kranky said:


> LA is an ugly shithole and probably the worst city in California for craft beer


It's pretty rooted for breweries but you can't move without tripping over bars with decent taps and the bottle-os are a friggen wet-dream.


----------



## NewtownClown (6/11/13)

San Diego for a plethora of breweries...


----------



## Kranky (6/11/13)

bum said:


> It's pretty rooted for breweries but you can't move without tripping over bars with decent taps and the bottle-os are a friggen wet-dream.


It has been a few years since I was there, I only found a few bars I thought were good and I lucked out on bottle shops with hard to find craft beer. Having said that I was at the end of a 3 week beer drinking trip and I was over it, my liver was in bad shape.


----------



## Mardoo (6/11/13)

Second/Third Firestone Walker. A great and very interesting brewery.


----------



## Kranky (6/11/13)

NewtownClown said:


> San Diego for a plethora of breweries...


If you're staying in Anaheim a day trip to San Diego is very do able but you will need a car and preferably a designated driver, it's pretty spread out and there's no public transport. There are many, many great breweries in San Diego.


----------



## argon (6/11/13)

As much as I would love to visit a brewery or 2. The itinerary is set and too many kids in tow for any of that.

Did a quick google of the area if Phoenix where I'm staying. Within walking distance I can get a 6 of Dogfishead 60min for $9.99 or 6 Lagunitas IPA for $8.99 or 4 Stone Ruination for $9.99. Holy shit I'm gonna be drunk half the time!


----------



## bum (6/11/13)

Kranky said:


> I only found a few bars I thought were good


Well, I did specify the taps alone on purpose, haha. The bars _are_ still full of Los Anglicans...

For example, the first time I went there after getting into craft beer (so the people I know there didn't know how the obsession works yet) a BIL takes me to some sports bar because he wants to watch the Lakers game (he's not beery, a spirits guy). Place is full of (and made for) blokes just wanting to watch the Lakers game. I just checked my notes (yeah, I'm _that_ cool - who wants to touch me?) and I had Bear Republic's Racer 5, Lagunitas' Hairy Eyeball and Drakes' Denogginizer (which was kinda ordinary actually, but you see my point I am sure). A similar bar here would think its Kirin and Guinness taps are exotic as shit.


----------



## bum (6/11/13)

argon said:


> As much as I would love to visit a brewery or 2. The itinerary is set and too many kids in tow for any of that.
> 
> Did a quick google of the area if Phoenix where I'm staying. Within walking distance I can get a 6 of Dogfishead 60min for $9.99 or 6 Lagunitas IPA for $8.99 or 4 Stone Ruination for $9.99. Holy shit I'm gonna be drunk half the time!


I've never been to Phoenix so I dunno if they're they exist there but if you see a Whole Foods (brand, not description) supermarket be sure to take a sneaky peek. They generally have really, really good (rotating) selections. Been to one or two that are not as good as the others but are still far and away better than any shop you'll find here.


----------



## mxd (6/11/13)

http://www.beertravelers.com/lists/multis.html


----------



## lukiferj (6/11/13)

Good call on the Whole Foods beer selections. Seem to have a high turnover so everything is generally pretty fresh. Seem to have a lot of season stuff. Decent place to get something healthy to eat too if you are that way inclined.


----------



## Kranky (6/11/13)

bum said:


> Well, I did specify the taps alone on purpose, haha. The bars _are_ still full of Los Anglicans...
> 
> For example, the first time I went there after getting into craft beer (so the people I know there didn't know how the obsession works yet) a BIL takes me to some sports bar because he wants to watch the Lakers game (he's not beery, a spirits guy). Place is full of (and made for) blokes just wanting to watch the Lakers game. I just checked my notes (yeah, I'm _that_ cool - who wants to touch me?) and I had Bear Republic's Racer 5, Lagunitas' Hairy Eyeball and Drakes' Denogginizer (which was kinda ordinary actually, but you see my point I am sure). A similar bar here would think its Kirin and Guinness taps are exotic as shit.


There are some very strange bars in LA. In Santa Monica my mate & I wondered into an empty bar that had a number of good looking craft taps. The beer was old and flat and the barman started singing karioke, We didn't finish our beers. Luckily we found the Library Alehouse not to far away and it was great. Another odd bar was the Boogaloo Cafe at Hermosa Beach. Pliny the Elder for $10 but you get your second pint free.

Argon if you really want some Russian River beers a lot of places will hide it and only sell it to you if you ask for it, so if you are in a good bottle shop in California and don't see it ask for it. Usually there's a 2 bottle limit. Also the date should be printed on the bottle, for Pliny the Elder make sure it's fresh (I doubt this would be an issue given how quickly is sells).


----------



## fletcher (6/11/13)

if you like a big american IPA then see if you can spot 21st amendment's 'brew free or die' IPA. they're a san franciscan brewery but they should be all over the west in good shops. one of my favourite IPAs close behind pliny.

http://21st-amendment.com/beers/brew-free/


----------



## Woostyle (1/12/13)

fletcher said:


> if you like a big american IPA then see if you can spot 21st amendment's 'brew free or die' IPA. they're a san franciscan brewery but they should be all over the west in good shops. one of my favourite IPAs close behind pliny.
> 
> http://21st-amendment.com/beers/brew-free/


This is a great suggestion. If your into IPA's my go to was always dogfishead 60 or 90 minute. The 90 minute will cost you about 10 bux for a 4 pack. Well worth it and usually pretty easy to find. I would also recommend Dales pale ale if you can find it. Very strong pale ale from Rocky mountain brewing company, comes in cans.

Have fun. I'm headed back in May, can't wait.


----------



## argon (18/12/13)

Just arrived, first shop I walked into...




Spoilt for choice... Can't make up my mind


----------



## fletcher (18/12/13)

grab as many as you can!! 

21st amendment's brew free or die ipa came in cans when i was there earlier this year. bloody amazing.


----------



## Woostyle (18/12/13)

1 of everything?


----------



## argon (20/12/13)

Just played Golf... 19th hole... Lagunitas IPA on tap. Don't mind if I do.

This place is blowing my mind!


----------



## lukiferj (20/12/13)

Awesome! What have you tried so far?


----------



## winkle (20/12/13)

argon said:


> Just arrived, first shop I walked into...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be stuck there dithering for ages...
Have a good one Argon.

Edit sp


----------



## argon (20/12/13)

Yet to buy anything yet. Probably get a few tonight. Almost too much choice... Dithering indeed. Even the euro beers and sours etc are more plentiful and cheaper


----------



## DU99 (20/12/13)

10.99 for a pack of dogfish


----------



## winkle (20/12/13)

I'd include Arctic Saison in any purchase (but you probably would know that).


----------



## Doubleplugga (20/12/13)

You spoilt bastard!
One from Green Flash brewery to try is their Palate Wrecker IPA.
Also if you haven't tried it, Hop Rod Rye from Bear Republic. Can't find it here in Perth anymore as the importer has stopped bringing it in apparently.


----------



## argon (22/12/13)

Round 1 may have gone a bit heavy on the IPAs. $60 worth of beer.


----------



## razz (22/12/13)

Enjoy the break Argon, if you did it over here it would have cost three times as much. Lucky so and so!
PS. Can you ever go to heavy on IPA's?


----------



## lukiferj (22/12/13)

Nice choices. What was your pick of the bunch.


----------



## argon (22/12/13)

Le Freak. Says blend of IPA and Trippel. 2 of my favourite beers from Green Flash. This is now number 3. I've tried a few Belgian IPAs and made one. This is how it's supposed to be. Belgian fruity, banana esters mixed with firm bitterness. Great beer, even at 9+%. Easy drinking.


----------



## argon (22/12/13)

West coast IPA. Had it before and have determined it my fav IPA. But **** me... Fresh is best!! Holy shit... Get this beer. Resin, grass, hops, hops, hops. Sooooo good.


----------



## argon (22/12/13)

Stone Ruination... No photo, cuz **** u... I'm headed to see some NBA so drinking outta a red cup. 

More malt in this compared to West Coast IPA. Still lots of resin, very fresh hoppiness, firm bitterness but a balanced malty body and sweetness. Very drinkable.


----------



## argon (25/12/13)

Dogfishead 90min IPA.

Not overly enthused by this one. Hops were present although a bit muted. Maybe not so fresh? Still had decent malt and sweetness, very drinkable, just no standout vs the others I've got at hand.


----------



## argon (25/12/13)

In contrast I didn't hold high hopes for this one, but was pleasantly surprised. Had a few new belgiums before... Mostly Fat Tire due to it's wide availability. Thought that they were a little commercial, but this IIPA was great. Very fresh resiny green hoppiness and a good malty sweetness. Will have again.


----------



## schrodinger (26/12/13)

I just moved to Oz after 5 yrs in Sonoma County, and your picture of the beer shelves is making me homesick!

I agree on the Dogfish Head 90-minute -- good, but not the hop bomb it's cracked up to be, and I don't think it's an issue of freshness because I've had it in Delaware too. I reckon it gets higher marks because reviewers are half-drunk by the time they've had two bottles of it (9% IIRC).

How'd you like the Hop Stoopid?


----------



## Mardoo (26/12/13)

schrodinger said:


> I just moved to Oz after 5 yrs in Sonoma County, and your picture of the beer shelves is making me homesick!



Dude, you must be hurtin'! I moved here after 3 years living in Portland. It was like landing on a cheese-grater! But things are very much on the up here. Just a bit longer and craft beer and the brew-pub will be firmly established in more general Aussie consciousness! But there's plenty happening now to get us by.

Sorry Argon, back to your flagrant display of delectation and gluttony


----------



## Yob (26/12/13)

All I can say is..

You bastard..


----------



## argon (27/12/13)

Such an awesome beer... Big and bold but extremely drinkable. Aromas of pine and tropical fruits, resins and grassiness all balance together with big bitterness and malt sweetness with a just a touch of bread through the malt.

Fantastic beer.... Lagunitas beers have been a stand out thus far.


----------



## argon (27/12/13)

Had this before at home and do love me a good rye beer. Thick and sweet with good bitterness. Great mouthfeel. Lovely example of a good RyePA.


----------



## Yob (27/12/13)

I've got me one of these waiting for me at home!!

Bet yours is fresher though!


----------



## argon (27/12/13)

Shared this one. Great finisher. Full and complex, sweet and chocalatey, roasty coffee flavours with undertones of dark fruit. Another great complex beer with so many flavours coming out as it warmed. 

Paired especially well with this;


----------



## argon (27/12/13)

Those beers were last night. Went to dinner at a random burger joint in Sedona... Which about 2 hours out of Phoenix. 

Had a nano-brewery on site, so got sampler.

Beers weren't much to write home about, but just awesome to come across a brewery in pretty much the middle of nowhere.






1. Micro lite lager... Meh, tasted a little watery and had some DMS problems.
2. Lager... DMS fest
3. Heff that had a lemon in it. Tasted like lemon juice with a tiny amount of wheat yeast esters.
4. Pale Ale... Too bitter light body not remarkable.
5. Amber... Decent beer. Not a west coast amber, more along the lines of an English Bitter. Would have again.
6. Nut Brown Ale... Whilst there was no nuttiness to speak of was an enjoyable malty brown ale
7. Porter... Best beer of the lot, a little chocolate and plenty of coffee roastiness and toasted malt. Standout.


----------



## argon (9/1/14)

Went skiing up near Flagstaff. On the way back stopped in at a little dodgy servo on the outskirts of town. Went in to grab soft drink for the drive back. Saw this in the fridge.





Just like back home.


----------



## argon (9/1/14)

Had this once we got home after the skiing. 





Not a great deal of oak flavour, a little in aroma. Gave a more complex dimension to the already great ABA.


----------



## argon (9/1/14)

First night at Disneyland. In the hotel by the fire. Had one of these followed by a couple of glasses of Glenlivet 12.





Not a very remarkable beer. Interesting enough compared to the limited choice on offer. Also had a fully imported Stella, which was surprisingly refreshing, without the DMS I get from the Oz BUL version usually in offer.


----------



## argon (9/1/14)

Standout beer. Not sure it was the pairing with a rack of Southern BBQ ribs or the sitting outside under the warmth of the burners watching the crowd go past at Downtown Disney after a long day, but this beer was fantastic.





Firstly the beer menu at the House of the Blues was outstanding. Saw the first IPA on the 22oz bomber menu and selected this one without reading what it was. 

Another Belgian IPA. Superb. I thought the Green flash one was good... This one was great. More subtle, but somehow more tasty. Subtle Belgian yeast esters paired with American fruit salad hoppiness. So good.

Had a couple of other beers on tap after this one. Anchor Steam beer and a Belgian Pale I can't remember by who. The anchor was not for me and unremarkable but the Belgian was solid.


----------



## argon (9/1/14)

Now sitting down to one of these.





Very solid Dark Amber Ale. Not the aggressive hoppiness of the west coast style. To me leaning toward more malt driven flavours with strong bitterness and a subtle hoppiness. Well put together. Would be a staple if I was along time resident in the US.


----------



## argon (13/1/14)

Had a couple of beers last night.

Bear Republic Red Rocket Ale.

Lovely little amber ale. A little reserved in relation to what I had been sampling. Easy beer to drink, excellent amber ale






Then I had this

Stone Ruination IPA.





My reaction…


----------



## lukiferj (13/1/14)

That means it's good right?


----------



## argon (13/1/14)

Exceptional


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/1/14)

Good to see you posting your thoughts argon. 

I know what it's like with kids in tow - did Hong Kong with 4 in tow (and their tiny but nice Disneyland too). Didn't get to any (overpriced) bars on HK Island to try American beers.

But your picture of the convenience store fridge brought back memories - except mine was mainly Euro-labels and no real crafties. Oh well.

You gave me an idea for using T-58 (which I got bubblegum from last time I used it in my Hot Water System cupboard), combined with some delicate American hopping.


----------



## argon (13/1/14)

Talking of cheap beer availability … this is a photo I took at Costco.


----------



## Hodgo71 (19/1/14)

Heading over to LA, Vegas, San Fran and Hawaii for a month starting next week. Keen to give these beers a crack. From the sounds of it and not just from beer point of view we should made out trip longer in San Fran and spent less time (9 days) in LA!


----------

